# [SOLVED] Loud high pitched noise coming from speakers



## shimmyshanga (May 12, 2012)

Hello, I have an Asus laptop running windows 7. 

Randomly my computer started playing the mic noises out of my speakers and it was only allowing one program to run noise at one time. 

After a restart the computer speakers emit a high pitched noise that is very hard to deal with. 

The computer will not play audio with any program and will not play system sounds either, when I plug in headphones the noise plays out of them, my only solution so far has been to disable my speakers. 

I would like to fix this problem, anything helps. thank you.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Loud high pitched noise coming from speakers*

Hi shimmyshanga and welcome to TSF :wave:

Try re-installing the audio-drivers from Asus web-site support. What specific model do you have, then we can find a link for you :wink:


----------



## Tisbury (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Loud high pitched noise coming from speakers*

I am now having the same problems on my Sony Vaio laptop(VPCEA36FM). Barely one year old. I was playing youtube videos for my children last night, straight off of the youtube website, no search engines involved, and all of a sudden the audio was replaced with this ridiculously loud white noise coming from my speakers. I haven't had one problem with this computer since the day I bought it, but ever since yesterday it has been doing the loud noise whenever I open up a video from any site, and every time I turn off/on the computer. 
After a little researching I found someone saying to download a chrome extension for flash blocker, and I did that, but it's pretty annoying and I have a feeling it has nothing to do with Flash if I am getting the sound during startup.
I have updated the drivers for the following:
1) Intel Display Audio
2) Realtek High Definition Audio
3) USB Multimedia Audio Device

Not sure what else to do... besides call Sony... which I'm sure will be tons of fun.
Any help?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Loud high pitched noise coming from speakers*

Test with a different set of speakers/headphones. That will at least rule out the speakers.

If you have the sound during startup, or any other actions on the PC outside the web browser, then you are correct, it's not a Flash issue. As it appears to be happening for normal audio playback, that would indicate it's the standard audio chipset. Which in this case, would be the Realtek chipset.


----------



## Tisbury (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Loud high pitched noise coming from speakers*



Dogg said:


> Test with a different set of speakers/headphones. That will at least rule out the speakers.
> 
> If you have the sound during startup, or any other actions on the PC outside the web browser, then you are correct, it's not a Flash issue. As it appears to be happening for normal audio playback, that would indicate it's the standard audio chipset. Which in this case, would be the Realtek chipset.


Just tried a second set of speakers I had on my other computer, same problem. I thought for a second it might be Chrome, but it's the same on IE and Firefox. This laptop is a little over a year old and I'm not sure what to do. I guess I could call Best Buy where my wife bought it, but God I hate doing that...


----------



## Tisbury (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Loud high pitched noise coming from speakers*

Also, uninstalled the Realtek driver, reboot, and reinstalled the driver from Sony's website Still having the issue. I'm thinking it might be virus related.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Loud high pitched noise coming from speakers*

Unless you have a service plan, it's not covered by Best Buy. It may be covered by the manufacturers warranty, if so, any certified repair shop would be a better choice than the Geek Squad.

Browser brand shouldn't matter. Use the audio setup speaker test. You could also test with a media player.


----------



## Tisbury (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Loud high pitched noise coming from speakers*

Ok, installed Norton 360, full system scan that took six hours, nothing. Tried my second and third set of speakers. Tried not using the Targus hub, tried a full system restore to two days before everything started happening... Nothing.
Any other ideas before I call Sony?


----------



## Tisbury (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Loud high pitched noise coming from speakers*

OK nevermind. No idea what I did, but I disabled something and enabled something with my sound settings and now everything works great. Lucky day I guess.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

congrats


----------

